# Fiocchi ammo any good?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I ran across some Fiocchi 9mm 124gn hollow point for about .16 a round with shipping.
But I have never used any of this ammo. And don't know anyone that has.
Is this ammo any good?

Note; I messed up the price ^ But still sounds like a good ammo


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have used some of their 308 it is average.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have shot some of their 2&3/4" rifled slugs out of my vepr shotgun. Worked great.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Fiocchi is a bit of an interesting animal. They produce their ammunition in a variety of different locations around the globe depending on the caliber. None of the ammunition is "bad" and some lines/calibers are very good. Their .380 ammo is quite good and I have a lot of it while my Yugo SKS doesn't cycle reliably with their 7.62x39 (it likes Wolf). It basically seems to be a try it out and if your gun cycles reliably through a box then you can order away forever.

From what I have heard it seems to be more on the rifle side where there are some cycling issues.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have had no issues with 12 gauge and 9mm. Remington and Winchester pumps, semiautos and Glock in 9 mm.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

124 gr. 9mm?....good to go!.no experience with their other stuff.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Been my preferred for several years.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

I’ve used it and haven’t had any issues with it in both 38 and 40.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Have shot plenty of Fiocchi ammo without any issues if memory serves. Have a number of 9mm boxes in my stores.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You know trying out a new ammo to see if the gun likes it or not can be tough. If i'ts on sale by 
the case of 500 or 1000. If you buy a box to see if it works or not the sale is over before you can 
order it or they are sold out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is a little hotter than most, though.


----------



## AvTur (Jun 23, 2018)

Their .22lr HV is decent. Never had any issues with it in around 5000-6000 shot through several rifles.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like it, some people complain about the primer pockets being tight for reloading, but I have never had any issue with it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Has always worked fine for me pistol or rifle!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I like it, some people complain about the primer pockets being tight for reloading, but I have never had any issue with it.


This vid guy is using a RCBS JR, I use the RCBS RockChucker for more leverage


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I first ran into the brand over 10 years ago when I bought some of their 12 ga turkey loads. Denton mentioned the brand seems to be loaded a little "hot". 
Well, let me tell ya, their 3" 12 ga turkey loads thru a 6 pound single shot will wake you right up!

The Ace Hardware in town is my ammo store, and they stock a bit of that brand. A while back they had Fiocchi 9MM 115 grain FMJ for $12.99 per 50. I bought a box and my Walther P1 likes it, so I bought a half dozen more.

Likewise, when I bought my Ruger LCP2 I bought one box of hardball for practice, it was Fiocchi, and the little Ruger ate it well.

So, there you have my total experience with the brand. Good luck!!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I’ve shot a crap ton in .32acp, it’s what I store. That’s it though.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

About half of what I have in 45 ACP and 9mm is Fiocchi, 230 gr and 115 gr. It has worked without flaws on my pistols. I buy it when I see it for cheap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> This vid guy is using a RCBS JR, I use the RCBS RockChucker for more leverage


I have that swager, I use it on crimped military brass. I have never had to use it on fiocci, my press jams them right in there, but there is a bit more resistance than say remington brass.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use it on crimped brass. S&B is semi crimped, so it's get the swage also.


----------

